# one of my cichlids had fry



## henrod (Sep 21, 2011)

When i went to feed my cichlids i have in my 30 gallon tank i noticed a little one that swam out from the rocks. Its around 1/4 to 3/8 of a inch long and this is the first time ive noticed it. The tank doesnt have any very big cichlids in it. I have six that are anywhere from a inch and a half to two and half inches long. Most of them are assorted's ive bought. And ive not noticed any other fry swimming around other than the one i seen today and i never seen any signs of any of them with a big gut like they are pregnant lol. I have alot of rock cover and sand in the tank so if there are more it would be about impossible to find them unless i took everything out of the tank and i dont want to disturb it if there are more and they have a good hiding spot from the others. I was just curious how old it would be giving the size of it. The one i think is the partent is the biggest one in the tank and its around 2 1/2 inches long. I just thought it was awesome that i seen a little baby swimming around in there. 

Heres crappy cell pic i got of it. It wouldnt stay still long lol


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

looks a month or so.also looks like a Lelupi?Africans will breed like crazy but, in a tank of other africans few may survive(they get eaten).I had brichardis breed like 20 times(around 50 fry every time) and only like 4 survived.My juliochromis and lelupis did the best rearing young .Nice job!A great amount of satisfaction comes from having fish breed on their own.Africans love the rock piles and many will burrow in sand and even take sand out from under your rocks.


----------



## rift lake (Nov 8, 2012)

congrats on the fry, My Daffodils bred about 6 months ago 17 survived, i used crushed flake food for them, crushed in a mortar and pestle almost to a fine powder. Good luck with the babies


----------



## cheffner (Feb 29, 2012)

I have some orange OB Peacocks and about two weeks ago i noticed one had a huge bulge under her mouth. With closer examination you can actually see the eyes of the fry. So what i did was i put her in a seperate breeder tank that floats around the tank and when she gave birth the fry sunk to the bottom thru a plastic grate. Within three days she spit all of her fry out. I am now a proud owner of 32 baby OB Peacocks. Congrats on the fry!!!


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

yes congrats on the fry


----------



## henrod (Sep 21, 2011)

Well the little guy is still around and appears to be healthy and none of the others seem to be bothering it. 

Here is a better pic of it 










And the one I think is the mother


----------

